# Technical Component



## jones (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it necessary to add a TC modifier to a Radiology visit to the hospital? The hospital has provided the service and is billing under a UB04. I have read articles that say yes and no.


----------



## echo1948 (Dec 7, 2010)

*technical component in hospital billing*

It depends.  If the hospital employs a on-staff radiologist to read the technical data, then no the hospital would bill globally.  If the hospital does not employ a on-staff radiologist, but contracts with a radiologist who bills separately from the hospital then the hospital would bill technical component and the contracted radiologist would bill the professional component.

This rule is true for cardiac testing such as echocardiograms or stress tests.  Cardiac testing requires a cardiologist interp just as radiology requires a radiologist interp.

So, just find out if the hospital has a on-staff radiologist or a contracted radiologists.


----------



## nelsong5 (Dec 7, 2010)

I concur with echo1978 100%.


----------

